# Motorcycle Runs on Water نعم موتوسيكل يعمل بالماء



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم

كلما بحثنا على شبكة الانترنت وجدنا المزيد من تقدم الغرب وعلما مدى تاخرنا

وكلها مشاريع من شباب صاعد لايبحث عن وظيفة ومرتب لا يكفى لاطعام اسرة او حتى للاتفاق عليه شهريا 

اليكم هذا المشروع 
استطاع هذا الشاب ان يحول الموتوسيكل من العمل على البنزين الى العمل بوقود الماء 

رابط الفلم لمن اراد مشاهدته هنا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW_LQqJk740&NR=1

اقتباس:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW_LQqJk740&NR=1 
واسمه اقتباس:
Motorcycle Runs on Water - Auckland NZ 
وقد جاء هذا الخبر على شاشات التلفاز و فى نشؤات الاخبار 

وجارى رفع الصور 


انه استخدم نوع جديد من التكنولوجيا 
لجعل الماء يستخدم كوقود افضل واجود من البنزين

واقد احتفظ بسر الاختراع لنفسه 
وستجد ان الكثير لايعلموا كيف توصل لتلك التكنولوجيا 

الان مع الشرح وصور من الفلم


1==
صورة مقدم نشرة الاخبار والاعلان عن الخبر الجديد للعالم







2==
صورة الموتويسكل اثاء قيادته لتعلم انه مجرد موتوسيكل عادى ليس به نو ع اخر من التكنولوجيا





3==
صورة المخترخ وهو قدم عينه من الماء ليتم فحصها بالمعامل لياكد الناس من صح اختراعه





4==

صورة فلئ الماء فى خزان خاص بالموتوسيكل







5==

صورة ادارة المحرك بعد وضع وقود الماء






6==

صورة القيادة للموتوسيكل 





7==
صورة اخرى







تابع الباقى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

تابع 

8==
صورة مهندس يقوم بالفحص الفنى للموتوسيكل والتاكد من ان اجزاؤة طبيغية 
وقد شرح انه يعمل بنظام الكربراتير 
كل شئ طبيعى 






9==
صرة المخترع وهو يعمل فى ورشته الخاصة لتوير المشروع ليعمل على محركات السيارات






10==


صورة وقود الماء اثناء اعداده من خلال خلية خاصة لم يصرح بها التخترع طبعا لانها حق اختراعه






11==

صورة الخلة اثناء صب الماء بها






12==

صورة غلق طرفين من الاسلاك لتشغيل الخلية 

الغريب انه لايوجد مصدر كهربى لها او بطارية لتشغيلها








==13


صورة الخلية من قرب






==14
صورة اخرى







تابع الشرح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

الباقي 

15






16==

الدكتور هشام ادريس من جامعه كاليفورنيا وهو يتعجب من الاختراع الجديد 
وحيث يشرح ان الطاقة لاتستحدث من عدم فلابد لها من سبب

فى النهاية يقر بانها ثورة جديدة فى مجال الطاقة 

حيث يعتقد انه عمل ما يشبه التايين للماء بتلك الخلية مما يسرع تحلله بالخليى الاخري بالموتوسيكل الى عنحرى الهيدروجين والاكسجين







17==

صورة لنظرية التايين باستخدام الماء البارد








فهل للشباب ان يجد القدوة من نجاح هؤلاء

تمت بحمد الله تعالى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

HHO car electrode

الرابط هنا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm-imtSH-ec

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm-imtSH-ec


سيارة بها وحدة قوية لتحليل الماء والحصول على وقود الماء


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (31 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشاركة جميلة فعلا ولو لاحظتم من خلال الفيديو الموقع الآتي

http://www.biosmeanslife.com

وكذلك موقع آخر عثرت عليه بالصدفة

www.biosfuel.com

بقيت ملاحظة أخيرة اريد التنبيه عليها وهي من خلال بحثي في موقع اليوتيوب عن افلام الفيديو الخاصة بمثل

هذه المواضيع لاحظت ان معضمها لا يعمل وكأن ايدي خفية ورائها تحاول منع الناس من الإستفادة منها :78:

ومنها مثلا رابط الفلم المذكور في هذه المشاركة ويمكنك التجربة بنفسكم ستحصلون على رسالة 

we're sorry, this video is no longer available

والحل بسيط 

اولا نفتح احد مواقع حفظ افلام اليوتيوب مثل 

www.keepvid.com

ثم ندخل فيها رابط الفلم المطلوب وهو طبعا كما في مشاركة الأخ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW_LQqJk740&NR=1

ثم نضغط داونلود ونختار احد الخيارات المتوفرة وهي تختلف باختلاف جودة الفيديو وهنا حجم الفيديو حوالي 

47.8 ميغا بايت من نوع MP4

لاحظ الصور في المرفقات واستمتعوا بالفيديو :67:

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

abdulla_alazzawi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مشاركة جميلة فعلا ولو لاحظتم من خلال الفيديو الموقع الآتي
> 
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

راط جديد 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWSAZhtCv_o&feature=related



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWSAZhtCv_o&feature=related




وهنا

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/2925206/8373915



> http://video.yahoo.com/watch/2925206/8373915


----------



## ادور (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## جبل ثمر (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك


----------

